# Recent Betta Watercolor Painting



## sofiaee (Jul 24, 2014)

Hi guys! I've been super obsessed with betta for the past 2-3 months. I have a 10 gallon tank I'm cycling right now and hope to stock it in September. 

Here's a betta I painted recently, I may put it and prints of it up for sale at my etsy shop (not sure if I'm allowed to link?) It's 5x7 inches










It was really fun to paint and I'd love to do more in the future.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

That's really beautiful! Looks almost like my boy haha. Yeah you can post the link if you want.

I did the same, I made my entire College Drawing IV class about my Betta's and drew their portraits large with Acrylic Colored Inks so it was similar to yours. It's a lot of fun drawing fish, huh? :-D


----------



## Tinker144 (Jul 15, 2014)

That looks awesome!


----------



## sofiaee (Jul 24, 2014)

Thanks guys! lilnaugrim, if your fish looks like that I'm jealous!

My etsy store is bigpinch.etsy.com. I'll have a few more things in there at some point tomorrow. 

My art blog is sofiaeeart.tumblr.com


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

He's the one in my avatar! :-D


----------



## sofiaee (Jul 24, 2014)

He's quite the looker!!


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

Wow! That is amazing work!


----------



## StarlordBetta (Aug 11, 2014)

This is gorgeous! <3333 I love it.


----------



## sofiaee (Jul 24, 2014)

Thank you guys!


----------



## MidnightsSong (Feb 11, 2013)

I love this! It's fantastic!!!


----------



## BlueSky99 (Aug 7, 2014)

That's awesome. I love the colors c:


----------

